# The short of it!



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The short of it.....Two boats fished three mullet holes this morning. Total take - one mullet between 2 boats/4 guys. 

JB


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the report. I was thinking about going since I ain't seeing nothing to shoot. Later this week may try the sucker hole I baited a month ago.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

still high and muddy?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice to at least give it a try!
Christmas and work are clogging up my life!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, gonna be hard to split 1 fishie with 3 boats!!! hahaha


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Some people will think this is a bad report, but to us die-hards, that ONE fish means "they're about to turn on!"


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> Thanks for the report. I was thinking about going since I ain't seeing nothing to shoot. Later this week may try the sucker hole I baited a month ago.


Glad you mentioned suckers. I had forgotten about that for this time of year. Will get that done myself and see if it works for me.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Dang, gonna be hard to split 1 fishie with 3 boats!!! hahaha



I ate that critter last night, along with a few Choctaw cat nuggets. Used Slap Ya Mama seasoned fish fry. Very good.....better than Zatarians IMO


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Some people will think this is a bad report, but to us die-hards, that ONE fish means "they're about to turn on!"



LOL....you humor kills me! We waited and waited for them to turn on. They waited us out until the nice bright sunshine that came out this morning. But I'm a church goer so today it out.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

tiger297 said:


> still high and muddy?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Still out in the swamp at CowFord and on down the river. We didn't actually get to the Choctawhatchee yesterday, but Mitchell is high, but not muddy muddy. Color not all that bad in Mitchell. Plenty of bass tournament boats running around.
> ...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Life is not the same without Mullet.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

I still have another 10 days for it to come down before I get there so hopefully it will keep dropping and clearing.


----------

